# Bruce Lee's yellow tracksuit from Game of Death up for auction



## Stickgrappler (Dec 3, 2013)

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/12/bruce-lees-yellow-tracksuit-from-game.html

so sad that the seniormost student of one of the most famous MAists of all-time forced to sell (health? money - he was never commercial) Bruce Lee items given to him personally. he sold to a collector who is now auctioning it


----------

